# Udo Lindenberg - MTV Unplugged



## mixxed_up (27. Dezember 2011)

Scheint noch keinen Thread hier zu geben, dafür. Also mach ich mal einen. 

Hat hier jemand Udo Lindenberg - MTV Unplugged gekauft? Ich habe es zu Weihnachten bekommen und bin ehrlich gesagt (trotz meines jungen Alters) echt begeistert. Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal Udo Lindenberg mag, aber jetzt hat er mich gefangen. Ein echt schönes Stück Musik.


----------



## rabe08 (27. Dezember 2011)

Udo war schon immer ein coole Sau. Anfang der 70iger war er ein erfolgreicher Jazz-Drummer, er wurde von vielen als der Beste Europas angesehen. Zu hören war er übrigens auch in der ersten Aufnahme des Sesamstraßen-Titelsongs (deutsche Sesamstraße). 

Er hat sich dann entschlossen Rockstar zu werden (!), hat ja wohl geklappt . imho ist er der einzige deutsche Rockstar. Udo lebt Rock'n'Roll.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2011)

Udo ist zwar Kult. Aber hören tu ich ihn nicht wirklich. Der hört sich immer so an als wenn er voll high ist. Das nervt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann den Kerl nicht ausstehen, weder ihn selbst vom Typ her, noch die Stimme und auch nicht die Art von Musik (auch wenn ein anderer das singen würde). Also, ich krieg zwar keine Krise, wenn ich den hören "muss", wie zB bei Westernhagen, aber ich kann Lindenberg echt rein gar nix abgewinnen und find auch langsam diesen Kult um den Hut und die Sonnenbrille mega-affig... 

trotzdem respektiere ich seine musikalische Leistung. Aber mögen muss ich ihn deswegen ja noch lange nicht


----------



## HAWX (27. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann den Kerl nicht ausstehen, weder ihn selbst vom Typ her, noch die Stimme und auch nicht die Art von Musik



/Sign Den mag ich überhaupt nicht, genauso wenig wie Jan Delay 

Aber das Phänomen das man teils Sachen mögen kann die man vorher total sche*ße fand, kenn ich nur zu gut


----------

